# Vapefly Siegfried Rta ( Mesh)



## BUSDRIVER (11/5/21)

I received my Stainless steel Siegfried.
Pros:

Flavour: 9/10
Ease of build: 10/10
Machining: 10/10
Airflow and Draw : Side airflow - I like it
Build: Clapton S Wotofo ( fits no fiddling, no cutting down) 60-85 Watts
Draw : Open and flavorful.
Wicking: AWESOME - the selling point of this tank is its ease of build, and the wicking just keeps up

Overall if this broke would i replace this yes, Compared to the profile , Zeus X , Doom RTA V1, Kylin M , this is a Top spot for me personally, the zeus hits hotter due to the shorter chimney design, but the wicking doesn't keep up like this. a cooler vape, but pick up the notes of the bakeries and fruits, think of this as a better version of the Profile RTA ( V1) .

What I like: the vacuum and seals are the best ive seen on a tank, the threading is seamless and top notch. I also have thrown multiple flavour profiles of juice into this and its easy to change flavours without wicking.

Cons: the supplied drip tip ( thats ALL)

The spares extras and machining on the tank is phenomenal


Pair this up with a smaller mini mod and this is an amazing mesh RTA

Well done German 103 and Vape Fly

Disclaimer: Yes i know mesh is not for everyone and its a cooler vape . if you like your dual coil attys and flavor bangers , that's awesome, this review is not meant to try convert coil fans to mesh fans.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 3


----------



## AKS (11/5/21)

Been eyeing this one for a while now.
Thanks for the no-nonsense review @BUSDRIVER .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/5/21)

I second @AKS on this one. Great review and straight to the point!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BUSDRIVER (11/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I second @AKS on this one. Great review and straight to the point!


I vape all the mesh tanks, I've vaped through 100ml of eliquid in 2 days that's how good this tank is

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (11/5/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> I received my Stainless steel Siegfried.
> Pros:
> 
> Flavour: 9/10
> ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (11/5/21)

Love the mod's display in the 2nd photo. What mod is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (11/5/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Love the mod's display in the 2nd photo. What mod is that?


Aegis X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (11/5/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Love the mod's display in the 2nd photo. What mod is that?


Aegis


----------



## BUSDRIVER (13/5/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> View attachment 229438
> View attachment 229439
> View attachment 229440
> View attachment 229441
> ...




8 ran the supplied fueled clapton at 0.35hms, also a single coil banger, this rta is very versatile


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/5/21)

Great review... 

... But does it beat a Reload 24?


----------



## BUSDRIVER (13/5/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Great review...
> 
> ... But does it beat a Reload 24?


My reload is sitting in the draw and and so is my intake and blotto, in my opinion yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TonySC (13/5/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Great review...
> 
> ... But does it beat a Reload 24?


Not really comparable I'd say. But the Siegfried is damn hard to put down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/21)

After being recommended to try the Sigfried Mesh RTA by a couple of people I decided to give it a try... I'm not a mesh fan so I grabbed a 3mm Coil Empire Fused Clapton from my coil collection and popped that in. Really easy to build. I hate the 810 drip tip but will hunt for an adapter tomorrow. There is plenty of airflow and I actually closed it a bit. It wicks really well too! It's a cloudy sucker and I'm firing the 0.59Ω coil at 34 watts right now. The flavour is great... but it's early days and will vape it for a few days but so far I'm impressed.


And yes I screwed the drip tip down.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## TonySC (1/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> After being recommended to try the Sigfried Mesh RTA by a couple of people I decided to give it a try... I'm not a mesh fan so I grabbed a 3mm Coil Empire Fused Clapton from my coil collection and popped that in. Really easy to build. I hate the 810 drip tip but will hunt for an adapter tomorrow. There is plenty of airflow and I actually closed it a bit. It wicks really well too! It's a cloudy sucker and I'm firing the 0.59Ω coil at 34 watts right now. The flavour is great... but it's early days and will vape it for a few days but so far I'm impressed.
> View attachment 233498
> 
> And yes I screwed the drip tip down.


Only complaint is it's damn tall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> After being recommended to try the Sigfried Mesh RTA by a couple of people I decided to give it a try... I'm not a mesh fan so I grabbed a 3mm Coil Empire Fused Clapton from my coil collection and popped that in. Really easy to build. I hate the 810 drip tip but will hunt for an adapter tomorrow. There is plenty of airflow and I actually closed it a bit. It wicks really well too! It's a cloudy sucker and I'm firing the 0.59Ω coil at 34 watts right now. The flavour is great... but it's early days and will vape it for a few days but so far I'm impressed.
> View attachment 233498
> 
> And yes I screwed the drip tip down.


Really like Vapefly products, even when not for me i can still appreciate their quality! Love their Germanic designs of late!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BUSDRIVER (10/7/21)

TonySC said:


> Only complaint is it's damn tall


Rob all I'm running now is the Siegfried and the dwarv dl and the tf gt4

Reactions: Like 1


----------

